# SOIL,Container Grown Potatoes



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We want to grow container potatoes in greenhouse. 

No vegetable is as filling as the potato. It was the main staple of Ireland for centuries.
We have not been successful yet in growing potaotes at all. Somethign we miss in the raised beds and container. It has to be something is missing in the soil. 

I was thinking of using sand, leaves we racked up and coffee grounds. Also this time take a soil test of course.

We can grow lots of hydroponic type veggies fairly quick but we can't grow potatoes in hydro.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

This guy really knows how to grow a potato.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We grew ours this year by putting several (6-8) layers of newspaper down, then the seed potato, then 6 inches of hay. We kept it moist & kept putting more hay on it as the hay condensed down. We had a decent harvest & it was easy. I got the idea off a video by the West ladies. Potatoes don't require much.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> This guy really knows how to grow a potato.


LOL. 
I was going to drop a link to his channel. Yes he does very well.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> We grew ours this year by putting several (6-8) layers of newspaper down, then the seed potato, then 6 inches of hay. We kept it moist & kept putting more hay on it as the hay condensed down. We had a decent harvest & it was easy. I got the idea off a video by the West ladies. Potatoes don't require much.


 Any special kind of of our hay? Most of the hay here is Bahia. Thanks Wivey I'll try this. I figure of I try it 3 ways maybe one will work, this one sounds good.:wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

:dunno:


JustCliff said:


> LOL.
> I was going to drop a link to his channel. Yes he does very well.


  LOL, I know something happened when I first clicked on it too. :dunno: Then I clicked on it again and the potato guy came on.  :wave:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Any special kind of of our hay? Most of the hay here is Bahia. Thanks Wivey I'll try this. I figure of I try it 3 ways maybe one will work, this one sounds good.:wave:


The free kind! . I get my hay for free or really cheap from people wanting to get rid of their fall decorations. I only use it for the chickens or the garden, neither of which are particular about it. Good luck!


----------

